
Facebook attracts swift blowback from report on anti-conservative bias - pseudolus
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/powerpost/paloma/the-technology-202/2019/08/21/the-technology-202-facebook-attracts-swift-blowback-from-report-on-anti-conservative-bias/5d5c0bb6602ff171a5d730a1/
======
bediger4000
The report finds no bias, but conservatives rip it anyway, and I'll refrain
from speculating there. But this quote is telling: Missouri Senator Josh
Hawley "challenged the methodology of the third-party audit, which relied
heavily on interviews with conservatives about their concerns."

This makes Hawley look fairly partisan, or even tribal. If the report's
authors hadn't interviewed enough conservatives, that would have been
challengable too.

